# Annoying chunts in the supermarket



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Why oh why do Mum, Dad and the 2.4 kids have to go to the supermarket on a Saturday afternoon. It's not a fuckin entertainment complex and I don't need bored shitless brats wandering aimlessly about when I'm trying to get the shopping in.

C'mon Dad, take the little fuckers to the football or summat, you lazy twat.

And whilst I'm at it, why oh why do old folk have to do their shopping at the weekend. Fuck off and do it on pension day.

Grrrrrrr


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Bang on flame, I quite agree. What possible benefit can there be?

Surely one of the parents could go somewhere with the children, I am sure they would prefer that than a trip round the supermarket, getting bored and ratty, stressing out the parents and generally annoying everyone there.

My wife and I mad a pact that we would never all go to the supermarket if there was any way to avoid it (and yes, we do take it in turns!)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Hear hear


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I too battled around the supermarket this afternoon. Why?
Had to wait for a car parking space so should have suspected that it wasnt going to be an idyllic shopping experience.

Then grabbed a trolley and went for it. But its all changed, they have moved everything around to put out the Xmas stuff. Took much longer as battled aimlessly up and down aisles. Why cant they just put all the Xmas stuff together? Couldnt find the eggs at all!!

But then the aisles are blocked by abandoned trolleys due to Mr & Mrs Saddo having a serious in depth debate about whether to buy small or large bread rolls!

Or there is a cluster of trolleys where a gaggle of girls are holding their annual general meeting!!

Or someone has smashed a jar of pickle of the floor rendering the aisle impassable due to yellow signs placed around mess!! Tannoy going mad looking for the in-store cleaner.....

Then grandpa in front of me in queue forgets something at the till......

Then, when its finally my turn at the till, my daughter says she urgently needs to go to the toilet.......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

When it is pissing down with rain seems to be a source of entertainment, shopping in a supermarket with kids ;D. Thinking about what you can stuff your gob with on a winters night in front of the box and slurp down it too ;D.

By the way I do my shopping on my own no miserable bastered hubby looking at what I am sticking in the trolley and no screaming little hitler kids demanding my attention wanting comics and treats ;D.. ah bliss the joys of motherhood... shopping and spending heaps 8) . I do love em really


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I do all the household shopping whilst Mrs C does more interesting things. :

Avoiding peak times is easy, so is giving up concept of weekly shop. Â I just scoot in and out as needed at quiet times (tues am is perfect). Â There are so many of the fucking things about these days, it is easy to fit this into the day without making it a marathon.

Found a good butcher and fishmonger where I can just chuck in a list when needed and collect it later at my convenience.

Trying to find a good greengrocer to do same, so we can be less reliant on large chains for over-priced imported stuff, and just get basics and tinned stuff from Waitburys.

I never queue. Â I have been known to abandon the trolley and go elsewhere or return later, if the check out queues are too long or there insufficient tills open, or if there are particularly irritating characters in the vincinity. 

As for those who go en masse to the supermarket. Â GET A LIFE.


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

Avoid all the hassle - shop on-line 

http://www.tesco.com
http://www.sainsburys.co.uk
http://www.waitrose.com
http://www.asda.co.uk
http://www.iceland.co.uk
...

Marco


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> As for those who go en masse to the supermarket. Â GET A LIFE.


... Vlastan.. where are you? :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I hate huge supermarkets - too much choice, too far to walk, too many people dithering about, too many queues, not enough tills open. And that's after the hassle of parking the car. To the supermarket twice a month max for us, with lots of local trips (on foot) for local fresh produce. For the supermarket, we do two lists and share the shopping - I'm on a mission when shopping and my list is twice the size of hers, deliberately, so that we end up finishing together Â  Or if I finish early I can spend a few minutes browsing the magazines (subject of a recent flame, I believe? Â :) It's been proved that men only have a 30 minute tollerance to shoping, before becoming bored. For some women, and (JampoTT Â ) it seems infinite!

I find huge DIY stores more annoying though. Why do I have to buy a pack of 50 widgets, when I only need 2! Rows and rows of pegs with different sized widgets on them, but the size you want - totally empty Â  Â Who the f**k takes ANY notice of Homebase FM, why don't they just put normal local radio on?? And there is never more than one till open at these places, despite there being several others available.

I'd rather get my 'oze from Ronnie Corbett Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I hate huge supermarkets - too much choice, too far to walk, too many people dithering about, too many queues, not enough tills open. And that's after the hassle of parking the car. To the supermarket twice a month max for us, with lots of local trips (on foot) for local fresh produce. For the supermarket, we do two lists and share the shopping - I'm on a mission when shopping and my list is twice the size of hers, deliberately, so that we end up finishing together Â  Or if I finish early I can spend a few minutes browsing the magazines (subject of a recent flame, I believe? Â :) It's been proved that men only have a 30 minute tollerance to shoping, before becoming bored. For some women, and (JampoTT Â ) it seems infinite!
> 
> I find huge DIY stores more annoying though. Why do I have to buy a pack of 50 widgets, when I only need 2! Rows and rows of pegs with different sized widgets on them, but the size you want - totally empty Â  Â Who the f**k takes ANY notice of Homebase FM, why don't they just put normal local radio on?? And there is never more than one till open at these places, despite there being several others available.
> 
> I'd rather get my 'oze from Ronnie Corbett Â


Anything else you wanna add to that little lot Paul


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Anything else you wanna add to that little lot Paul Â


No, I think I covered everything


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

He obviously doesn't have a problem with grenn dungarees then. I do. ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> I'd rather get my 'oze from Ronnie Corbett Â


Do you need four candles or fork handles?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Do you need four candles or fork handles?


That wiz a classic sketch ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And why is it when it is pissing down with rain the flamin trolleys are always wet, so when you put your sunday paper in it goes all soggy like mine did today . Needless to say when I picked it back up it all stuck to my fingers and I got in a right fine mess :'(. Oh yeah and all the students are all spotty and completely bloody useless in not packing for you nor communicating aggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh :.... ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I go to the supermarket on the way home from work. Usually about 8 o'clock. There's never anybody there, and all the fresh stuff's at half price. I got some Jamie Oliver approved sirloin steaks for next to nothing the other week. Pukka.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Waitrose where I live in our high street has heaps of french bread sticks at 5p just before they close. So guess who takes the whole lot and freezes some : . YUMMY roll on sunday morning or late night snack with some nice strawberry jam slightyly warmed up


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> That wiz a classic sketch ;D ;D


Indeed it was! One of their best!

I still grin to myself just thinking about it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Trying to find a good greengrocer to do same, *so we can be less reliant on large chains for over-priced imported stuff*, and just get basics and tinned stuff from Waitburys.


And buy seriously over-priced home produce instead?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> And buy seriously over-priced home produce instead?


No produce is more over-priced than that of the major chains. Â Fresh produce is one area where they do not loss lead, instead maximising profits.

You can easily buy in season and cheaper elsewhere. (farm shops, markets, Â many high street traditional greengrocers etc).

ps I visited a food irradiation plant in Spain some years back and would rather pay a litle more not to have to eat that stuff.

pps spanish winter strawberries are the worst culprits.

ppps there are no legal requirements re: food labelling for that shit.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I guess it depends on how much time you have to spend hunting out these places.

I would much rather support the local businessman - guess it comes from being brought up where every penny counted, but most of the local places I visit are very expensive compared to places like Tesco's.

It also boils down to time. While you say you get to go in the mornings, it doesn't help me as I don't drive to work and the train station is nowhere near the supermarket. I prefer going at night to going at weekends, but in doing so will not then get into the house until about 9 o'clock. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I guess it depends on how much time you have to spend hunting out these places.
> 
> I would much rather support the local businessman - guess it comes from being brought up where every penny counted, but most of the local places I visit are very expensive compared to places like Tesco's.
> 
> It also boils down to time. Â While you say you get to go in the mornings, it doesn't help me as I don't drive to work and the train station is nowhere near the supermarket. Â I prefer going at night to going at weekends, but in doing so will not then get into the house until about 9 o'clock. Â :-/


Yeah I keep my own hours and generally am passing somewhere to shop most days, so it is a little easier.

But it's soup for tea tonight


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmm I am hungry now and fancy some of my french stick I have frozen that I baught last week on the cheap . Warm oven up time....munch munch...munch [smiley=chef.gif]


----------

